# Moving to Nimbin



## mooseman (Aug 23, 2011)

From usa. i wanna get away from everything/everyone i know and that is looking like the best place. anyone ever been there with any experiences they wanna share?


----------



## pcrial (Sep 27, 2010)

*Nimbin*



mooseman said:


> From usa. i wanna get away from everything/everyone i know and that is looking like the best place. anyone ever been there with any experiences they wanna share?


I've been there and walked around a bit. You can smell weed burning everywhere. The shops remind me of the shops in Summertown, Tn, which as you recall was a hippie commune from the 1960's. Nimbin is a town of aging hippies.

The Farm (Tennessee) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There are some very nice places to see nearby, like Mount Warning, and a beautiful rain forest.


Cheers,


----------



## mooseman (Aug 23, 2011)

Would there be any issue that I will be 19? I'm not loud and obnoxious I just like to keep to myself and go with the flow.


----------



## pcrial (Sep 27, 2010)

*Age 19*



mooseman said:


> Would there be any issue that I will be 19? I'm not loud and obnoxious I just like to keep to myself and go with the flow.


Can't imagine why there should be an issue. My wife and I are mature enough to remember the development of all this, and even listen to Janis Joplin, Jimi Hendrix, Jim Morrison and others live on stage.

We saw some younger people there. It is not as if younger people are banned.


----------



## Kwamawingu (Apr 12, 2011)

*Nimbin*



mooseman said:


> From usa. i wanna get away from everything/everyone i know and that is looking like the best place. anyone ever been there with any experiences they wanna share?


Hi Mooseman,
I just tried sending you a message but I don't think it got through. I live in a place that is very similar to Nimbin, but probably a bit nicer. We moved here from the States 11 years ago and have never regretted it! What are you looking for? Will you be renting or buying? What do you do and what are you interested in? I would be happy for you to contact me directly if you have more qusestions: sandy9307 at hotmail dot com.
Best of luck!
Sandy


----------



## mooseman (Aug 23, 2011)

Just emailed you Sandy.


----------

